# The Irwin Reptile Network



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

in regards to this topic http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=9906
The network is now up and running, if your a rescuer and want to join PM me. all details are my site explaining what this is about www.reptilerescuedennorthwest.org.uk


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

looks really good am i the hampshire one??
manda xx


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Did you send me your details Manda?


----------



## Jack13 (Nov 30, 2005)

interesting, as soon as i move back to england, i would be very interested in joining the network, might be a while...for me to settle back in and everything but eventually i would like to help


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok Jack and thanks


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

i did post on the topic lol im in portsmouth cant take anything at the moment wil be able to after xmas though 
manda xx


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

OK Manda, please PM me your email addy and a contact number.


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

You got me for N.Ireland right?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Yep Andy


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hey do we have suffolk


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes lol


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool  I'll have to speak to my aunt but I may be able to take on geckos in the Angus/Kincardineshire/Aberdeenshire area temporarily if that would be any help. I wouldn't have space for proper vivariums but could get a few really useful boxes in :wink:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I was gona mention, altho not too necesary as we are still the closest but we are closer to say colchester which is essex than we are to most of suffolk being on the sort of bottom border kinda thing [atleast i think we are lol] so some of essex is very close to us [but er..not much of it ]

Between now and christmas im gona start building a collection of empty vivs [and stocking them up ofcourse] but will make sure we always have a few spare.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ok love thats great.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

The network is working people as I have been able to rehome an iguana with using the network today ppl. well done you all!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sweet news.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

Den,
I don't see a liz. for Glamorgan which is where I am (I can also cover Monmouthshire and Brecknockshire too).
Graham.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

looks like an urgent rehome is needed in kent, its jos post in snakes


----------



## snakeychris (Aug 16, 2006)

I might be able to cover manchester. not sure yet though. I'll let you know if i can ASAP.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I have just been donated a 6x4x2 viv which is great news.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

PM sent can cover Wiltshire and Hampshire :wink:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Cheers sy, nice to have you on board.


----------



## snakeychris (Aug 16, 2006)

Is there an age limit?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes 18 and have to have vast knowledge of reptiles. Also preferably people who have rescued in the past.


----------



## snakeychris (Aug 16, 2006)

ok doesnt matter , im 14 and have experience with snakes.
cheers anyway


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

OK thanks for your interest Chris.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

wohic said:


> I have just been donated a 6x4x2 viv which is great news.


Very good news!


----------



## snakeychris (Aug 16, 2006)

Im always here in sale if ever you need anything :wink:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

D Im moving Thursday so can help as of next week. :wink: What details do you need?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Great Tim. Need a contact phone number, what you can't take in and an email address. Also the area you can cover.


----------

